# If You Had To Choose?



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Of course I hope that it never comes to this for any of us, but, if you have more than 1 fluff, but could now only have 1, which one would you choose and why?

For me it would be an almost impossible decision, but I know that it would be my Lacie. I love Tilly dearly, and, of course, Secret is new, so I can't really put her into the mix. Lacie, however, is my special, special girl and I would say that she would be my ONE.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

oh gosh - thats so tough!

I'd have to choose Milo though - he's the one thats closest to me and it would traumatize him to have to be rehomed. 

Roxy is happy with anyone anywhere!! 
Amber would be okay.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm not sure i even like thinking about this, esp since it can imply that you love one dog more than the others.  But it would have to be Lucy since she is my first and introduced me to this amazing breed.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

If you ask me, I would say:
Neither  we 3 come as one package: Kat & the TWO monsters (one of my Nick name to S&C to describe their mischievous acts). 

If one of the 3 had to go, too bad, the other 2 must join and wait to be rescued by someone LOL  I don't even wanna think that I will ever have to give up one for any reason. I see what the thread is asking: imaginable *if*, awwwh but i cant bring myself into the *if* because will seriously go together ^_^ we 3 will have to go through it together. 

I see what you mean in another hand, the heart sometimes lean towards one fluff a little more. Both are loved, but one is a bit of something else. For me, it is Snowy. There is something about this clown that Makes his a *little* more special. It isn't only because of his clownish acts, it is more than that - he is just my special boy <-- I hate to admit this because I love my Crystal sooooooo much so it really makes me feel a little guilty about it. To make up for the little guilt feeling that my heart leans towards one more, i give in my treatment to both, time spent, care, attention...etc equally. Sometimes, I even give it more to My princess Crystal; i love my kisser Maltese and sneaky girl. I can't imagine my life without her <3 

Awwh Lynne, this thread made me pick her to my lap and shower her with more kisses. Now I see that monkey Snowy is also asking to be snuggled  I sure can't imagine myself with only one of them, and pray that having no choice but to re-home one, for whatever uncontrollable reason, will never ever ever happen to anyone. 

Hugs
Kat


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I can't imagine anything on earth causing me to give up either of my Fluffs, & I wouldn't for any reason. So not even going to do an imaginary choice. They're both in my heart & in my arms, forever & ever. To even think of picking one over the other is impossible for me.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Darn! I thoughtshe was going to ask if I had to choose between DH or Spookie!

No contest there, Spookie won.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I would dump my husband, but not my fluffs - never.

Haha, Barb - I just read your response - yup, I'm with ya on that one!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

spookiesmom said:


> Darn! I thoughtshe was going to ask if I had to choose between DH or Spookie!
> 
> No contest there, Spookie won.





Sandcastles said:


> I would dump my husband, but not my fluffs - never.
> 
> Haha, Barb - I just read your response - yup, I'm with ya on that one!


:HistericalSmiley: I read something similar to this almost everywhere I go. It makes me wonder sometimes, and brings an important question for me, but I do not wanna ask it here because it isn't related to the malts. I will post a new thread for it (and hope you two will give your input in it) :thumbsup: along with others who have experienced it


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm in total agreement. DH would go before any of the fluffs. Hands Down.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Like the others, I don't like this sort of question, but if there were some reason where I HAD to choose one dog, I would choose Preston.

We all love ALL of our babies dearly, so I don't think it's "bad" to answer the question. Of course we couldn't separate any of our fluffs unless we absolutely had to.

Preston is a really laid-back, easy going guy who has never caused an ounce of trouble since the day we picked him up at the airport. He potty trained himself, he is lazy (lol), and loves to snuggle. He is also not very smart compared to London, so he doesn't try to manipulate me or get into things. lol

London is a GENIUS and tests me daily. I love her because she is so difficult. lol She is moody at times, bossy, independent, and only wants to snuggle when it's on her terms.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

This reminds me of the movie Spohie's Choice, and I couldn't stop crying at that movie. I just can't choose for so many reason. They all have a special meaning for me, and each one has a seperate and distinct relationship with me. Lola was my first and I call her my #1 girl, and she has her health problems which has made me very protective of her, but I still can't pick. Just can't do it.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Barron is so gentle, kind and loyal - Lucy is a spitfire - she’s impulsive, curious, demanding, bossy and outgoing - together they make one fine package.

For me, it would be like having to select between air or water . . . I understand your question, but I don’t have the capacity to give you a simple answer, sorry.

However . . . if there were a bus coming down the road and I had to save my fluff or DH - let’s just say, he’d better have his running shoes on. B)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Easy one for me---TYLER!!! :chili::chili: 
Okay, okay, I've just got one. :blush::blush: Guess it doesn't count.

But I have to agree just a bit with Barb and Allie :brownbag::HistericalSmiley: Though my DH, DS and DD (Dear Dog) are all too special to choose between.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oo wow i only have one but even if i had two i wouldnt be able to choose , its like my children i have four and i have diff bonds with all of them and i would never choose one over the other and i wouldnt for my pets if i had more than one , because dolce is another one of my kids.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I just could not choose.......no way. Rain is the most loving toward me and absolutely cannot be without me but CeeCee is my firstborn (so to speak) and I love her quiet love. If I show too much attention to Rain, CeeCee looks at me from afar and I can read those big sad eyes. I drop whatever I am doing and go to her. We had this unspoken language that only she and I know..........so it is all or nothing unless God has plans otherwise. They both have my heart in different ways........:heart:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm with you Susan...I've got an easy answer too...I would pick BAILEY :chili:

Wait...are cats included in this? Because if so...then my answer isn't as easy as I thought...:smilie_tischkante:

Just the thought of picking between fluffs made me sad...ever since I got Bailey, people ask me ALL the time who I like better between him and my cat, who I have had for 12 years. I could never pick...both are like my own babies. :wub:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> I just could not choose.......no way. Rain is the most loving toward me and absolutely cannot be without me but CeeCee is my firstborn (so to speak) and I love her quiet love. If I show too much attention to Rain, CeeCee looks at me from afar and I can read those big sad eyes. I drop whatever I am doing and go to her. We had this unspoken language that only she and I know..........so it is all or nothing unless God has plans otherwise. They both have my heart in different ways........:heart:


 
That made me cry! ((you are such a great mom))


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

bellaratamaltese said:


> *I'm not sure i even like thinking about this, esp since it can imply that you love one dog more than the others.*  But it would have to be Lucy since she is my first and introduced me to this amazing breed.


That's why I have only ONE human child and only ONE dog. I would be afraid to favor one over the other. Now my daughter put me in a bind. I have 2 grand kids, a boy and a girl. I try very hard not to favor one over the other. If I had two dogs, there better be a very good reason to make me chose.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda has my heart and will always be first:wub: B&B is such a special girl,:wub: I love her with all my heart,:tender: but Matilda and I have a connection I just can't explain


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> This reminds me of the movie Spohie's Choice, and I couldn't stop crying at that movie. I just can't choose for so many reason. They all have a special meaning for me, and each one has a seperate and distinct relationship with me. Lola was my first and I call her my #1 girl, and she has her health problems which has made me very protective of her, but I still can't pick. Just can't do it.


Oh, my goodness, Pam. I was thinking exactly the same thing ... the movie Sophie's Choice immediately came into my mind before I even read your response.

Snowball is an only doggie in our family. However, if we had made the choice to have more than one dog, well, I can't imagine making a choice. Our little fluff angels put their trust in us and rely on us to protect them. They love us unconditionally and it would break my heart to even think of making a choice.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I would starve to death and live in my car before I would give one of my babies up. I would always go without to make sure that they had what they needed and I could never give either of them up. Bailey is 7 and to re home her would be too much on her. I honestly don't think that she would make it anywhere else. Sophie is so attached to me and needs special care and attention so I could never give her up either. When I say attached to me I mean she follows me everywhere and gets very anxious when I am not around. I could never put either of my babies in a situation where they would feel abandoned or suffer anxiety because of it. 

BUT to answer your question Lynn, if I could only have one I would send Bailey to live with my parents because she would be perfectly fine there and Sophie would stay with me so that I could manage her health care


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I love all three of mine and can't imagine giving any of them up but if I absolutely had to for some God forsaken reason I would keep Chloe. Chloe has very bad separation anxiety and she will become physically ill if any changes are made in her life. She has irritable bowel syndrome and I can almost predict when she is going to get an attack. Katie loves everybody and I think she would be happy with any one who loves her. Chachi is pretty much like Katie so he would be ok too.

Of course this is all hypothetical and ain't never gonna happen:thumbsup:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

That is a decision I hope I never have to make. I probably would have to choose the one who would miss me the most and who would have the most trouble adjusting to being without me. I'm not sure who that is though!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

*Lynn*

gosh I hope it never happens to anyone of us


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I can't see ever giving up one of my pets..I just wouldn't do it. 

I've had Lacy since she was a puppy. Rylie I got when he was about to turn three (he was my sisters before so I knew him from a puppy). Lacy and I have a bond that I just can't describe..I think she will always be my "heart" dog. She is incredibly smart and always looks for ways to get into trouble. I constantly have to watch out for her..I don't think most people could handle her because she's such an escape artist and gets so focused on things like squirrels and won't listen. Rylie has been bounced around a little before he ended up with me...he is the sweetest boy who just LOVES to be with me and be loved on. You can't help but love him back..he's such a sweet boy. He's so much easier to handle than Lacy. 

I guess if I had to choose it would be Lacy because she's just my "heart" dog who I am so strongly bonded too, but I love Rylie too and don't see myself ever parting with either one. They love each other a lot too.




LJSquishy said:


> Like the others, I don't like this sort of question, but if there were some reason where I HAD to choose one dog, I would choose Preston.
> 
> We all love ALL of our babies dearly, so I don't think it's "bad" to answer the question. Of course we couldn't separate any of our fluffs unless we absolutely had to.
> 
> ...


London sounds a lot like my Lacy..independent, very bossy, very smart, and she also seems to test her boundaries all the time! Rylie is more like Preston..laid back (except when he's hungry!) and loves to be loved on and snuggle. He's really smart too though but doesn't use his brain to get into trouble like lacy does.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Although I don't have one let alone multiples I couldn't choose just one. It would be like having 3 or 4 children and being told you could only have 1, and the rest would have to go. A very sad thought - just couldn't do it.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I could never give up either one of mine. They are sisters. Even though they are from different litters, they have the same daddy. I have a close bond with each of them and both girls are very close to each other. Having to give one of them up would be like giving up my child. It ain't gonna happen!:crying:I would feel better giving up a daily meal. opcorn: My girls are in their forever home.:happy:


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh my I would trade my husband for a few more fluffs anytime. But so what you all are saying is you would loose one of your kids sorry but you should love them all equally no favourtisim I just think thats just wrong. How would you like it if your mom said oh I am going to keep your brother Bobby and your going to a foster home. I know its hypothical but come on. It saddens me to think that you love one fluff over the other. Deep down the fluffs know it. So come on girls hug your fluffs. Sorry but Max brings me so much happiness.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Wow this is tough... but i dont even have to think of the answer... hands down my "first born", Kodie would be the one... He will always be my baby... we have been through a lot with all his health issues... and i know he physically (health wise) can not live without me. Kelsie is so well socialized that she can adapt well to a new environment.. poor kodie could not.

BUT i have to agree with everyone else.. i rather be living in my car and eating soup every night than give up my malts!:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

That is like asking "which eye should I pluck out, the right or the left?" :blink:

Most of us would NEVER choose one over the other forever, even if on one day we might favor one over the other for any amount of reasons. Gee, there are days I would have flushed my girls down the toilet when they were teen-agers! :smtease::smtease: and I think they would have done the same to me.:HistericalSmiley:

In some ways it is a good thing to think upon---because one realizes through the process that there are things we treasure deeply about each personality. It also makes us realize what we have and maybe appreciate it a bit more!
I would choose Kitzel---without hesitation!:wub::wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I really had to think about this one. Honestly....as hard as it would be for me to choose one, I think I would choose none. There's no way I could ever separate Benny and Emma from each other. Those 2 were soulmates in a past life. I swear they were. One would be lost without the other. 

However, they are both super attached to me. With Benny's reactive behavior I would be scared another person would not be as tolerant and patient with him. Plus he is such a Mama's boy. And Emma...my lil sunshine girl (my BFF) she could probably over time adapt anywhere b/c she's much more social but I know deep down she would be lost without me but especially without her Benny. So I think it would have to be a 2 for 1 deal and they would both go together. (And then I would have to be admitted to a mental hospital b/c I would go absolutely insane without them. )


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

I remember way back, discussing this with my dearly departed partner. Choose between Chomper and Elliott. We could never really come to an answer. Each of our boyz had their own special qualities. Then the day came, that God decided which one would stay and which one would go.
Elliott is my love! He is sweet and laid back and only has eyes for me! And now I have Victor! His special qualities are that of a clown! He is such a character and makes me laugh all the time! He has eyes for me too and loves to be held and cuddled.

So? My point? I don't know....it is hard. But right now I would say Elliott. He was my first choice a long time ago even though I went home with Chomper. When I picked him up as a little, tiny fluff ball and he had those tiny little eyes and paws......he just cuddled into my neck and that was enough for me!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You guys are making me feel guilty! If I could only keep one....and if it had to be the one who couldn't really live with anyone else.....


I'd end up with my little knucklehead, Tinker :w00t: (lol, sorry, I do love him):blink:

But how could I choose him over Archie and Ava and Abbs?


(shhhhhh, most of you know my heart with with Archie, but I am also head over heels with Ava now too) 

don't get me wrong, I love my Abbey:wub:, She's a daddy's girl, she'd probably be happier with him. And I know she'd be in good hands. I'm assuming this means if I had to give up Stan too.......


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I would do what is best for the dogs, not me.

LBB and Henry were BFF's, so they would have been placed together.

Jops and Franks would be placed together.

Daisy and Lulu would have been placed together.

As of today, I would find a perfect home for Jops and Franks, together.

I would find the perfect home for Tommy. My fosters would go to Edie.

And yep!! LBB would be on a plane to Captain Joe!! :dancing banana::dancing banana:


----------

